# Fork lockout(right side), preload(left side). What's preload?



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

I had noticed yesterday when I was riding my bike on the left hand side of the fork it says, "preload". What does this mean? My last suspension bike didn't have this. Can someone please explain this to me? Thanks!


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Fork Adjustments.*

There are 3 things that can be adjusted on most suspension systems. Preload, Compression and Rebound.

Preload is the amount of pressure on the shock/forks spring when it is in an extended position. Air forks adjust this by adding or removing pressure coil sprung forks have a way to compress or extend the spring by turing a knob. . Setting the forks preload requires measuring the sag, or how much the fork compresses when the rider is sitting on the bike. Typically you want the fork to sag about 30% of its travel. This allows the fork to extend into depressions in the trail. Its a simple procedure to measure fork sag and I bet you can find some instructions via google/ youtube.

Compression is how much the fork resists being compressed. Once the sag is set correctly if you find that you are bottoming out the fork, or it feels too soft for you you can increase the compression dampening. If your fork has an adjustment for this its easy to adjust, otherwise you have to switch to heavy/ lighter oil to change the compression dampening.

Rebound is how quickly the fork returns to its extended position after hitting a bump. More rebound dampening will make it extend slower and reduce feeling of the fork pushing back after you hit bump. Again if you fork has adjustable rebound its easy to speed it up or slow it down. If there is no extermal adjustment you will have to change the oil. Unless you are hitting big drops I find the most riders prefer a pretty quick rebound.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about fork set-up.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Just a add on to Pedal's great summary, if the preload side is a knob and not an air valve then you only have so much you can adjust. The knob has a very narrow range of adjustability so if you are heavier or lighter than an average person you will need to replace the spring (an actual coil spring lives in most low end forks) with a heavier/lighter one. To be honest, I'm not sure how much spring availability there is for most low end forks though; your bike shop would have to help you on that one.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

Coming from an LBS guy: if a shop sold you that bike and didn't explain how the components work, I'd say spend your money elsewhere in the future.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

solomon707 said:


> Coming from an LBS guy: if a shop sold you that bike and didn't explain how the components work, I'd say spend your money elsewhere in the future.


Explaining a dial that doesn't do anything is hardly a reason to avoid a shop. Now that story recently about the shop not tightening stem bolts and caliper bolts; that's a shop to avoid.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

zebrahum said:


> Explaining a dial that doesn't do anything is hardly a reason to avoid a shop. Now that story recently about the shop not tightening stem bolts and caliper bolts; that's a shop to avoid.


Agree to disagree on whether or not a preload knob does anything (and yes I realize it's probably a suntour xcr or similar).

At the very least, it shows that a particular salesperson was falling down on the job.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*I dunno.*

I think it depends on the level of the bike.

While it would be a great service for them to fit the bike and adjust the suspension. Its really something that a rider needs to learn to do for themselves. I would not avoid the shop just because they did not take the time to help you dial in the fork, but I would be highly likely to continue to shop at one that did. If we are talking about a sub 500 dollar bike there is probably very limited adjustability anyway. For a customer that buys a 2000 dollar plus bike where the adjustments can make a huge difference in performance I would hope they would take the time to get the bike performing at its best.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

solomon707 said:


> Coming from an LBS guy: if a shop sold you that bike and didn't explain how the components work, I'd say spend your money elsewhere in the future.


maybe its just me. but i don't expect people to explain how to operate something i'm buying unless i specifically ask the question. that's why the give an owner's manual with bike purchases.

"For a customer that buys a 2000 dollar plus bike where the adjustments can make a huge difference in performance I would hope they would take the time to get the bike performing at its best." while i agree they should do some initial setup for you on the bike including basic fork adjustment. there is a responsibility on the purchasers end to get to know what he's buying.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

I'm definitely not saying it's the shop's responsibility to do motion capture fits or teach brake bleeds or wheel truing with every bike purchase.

However, I do think somebody who is a self-described beginner (see the sub-forum of this thread) should understand the basic bike functions like how the shifting, brakes and other rider-operated controls (e.g. preload knob) work when leaving the shop with a new bike.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

Lol. After reading the post from other posters I feel kind of dumb for not asking(noticing). I didn't notice it and I've never seen it on other bikes I've owned. I figured that I had asked everything and I guess it was something that was missed when I bought it. It's been 10-15 years since I've ridden a mountain suspension bike so I am learning lots of new things. So I thank everyone for baring with me since I am still totally new with the new generation of parts in biking. 

When it comes to the bike shop I am going not going to fault them for that. You know, somethings do get missed. Either way, the service I thought was amazing and I love the bike. Their passion(at the bike shop) is bringing back my passion for biking, it's like I'm a kid again. I know that some of you I'm sure feel like that too(to feel young again while riding a bike). To me, if the service was crap, they didn't put my bike together properly(made it unsafe for me), not let me stay in there shop for hours asking anything I can think of. Then yes, I would not go back. I don't think that one slip up(me or the bike shops fault). I am not going to stop shopping there. But thanks for some of the 2 cents from the posters on that. 

I want to thank to everyone who has helped me and understanding what the "preload" feature is for. I have more of an understanding now. I really do appreciate it. Also with having the patients with dealing with a noob who is learning all over again the fundamentals of biking.


----------



## jefapotomus (Jun 6, 2012)

heres a good link on how to adjust. i just found it and did it myself. take a few minutes.


----------



## jefapotomus (Jun 6, 2012)

How to Adjust a Suspension Fork


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

Downhill83 said:


> .
> 
> When it comes to the bike shop I am going not going to fault them for that. You know, somethings do get missed. Either way, the service I thought was amazing and I love the bike. Their passion(at the bike shop) is bringing back my passion for biking, it's like I'm a kid again. I know that some of you I'm sure feel like that too(to feel young again while riding a bike). To me, if the service was crap, they didn't put my bike together properly(made it unsafe for me), not let me stay in there shop for hours asking anything I can think of. Then yes, I would not go back. I don't think that one slip up(me or the bike shops fault). I am not going to stop shopping there. But thanks for some of the 2 cents from the posters on that.


Glad you're happy. I may have overreacted. It's like when I see a cyclist breaking traffic laws and pissing off motorists; when you're part of a group with a reputation problem, you can be kind of hard on your own.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it's just as important for a shop to tell a buyer of a $500 (or less) bike how to use the stuff on it as it is for a $5k bike. Simple reason - the person who bought the entry level bike probably doesn't know much about most of the settings on a bike. I'm not saying bore the buyer to death with every mundane detail or anything like that. But if something's on the bike, the buyer should know what it is. They should also know how to dial in the fit - handle bars, seat post height, saddle position, etc. so the can make fine adjustments if/whenever necessary.

I'm not saying dump the dealer, by any means. I'm just saying it is important, even if the adjustment is pretty much meaningless on the current fork.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

@Kenneth: I had found another LBS in the city of where I live. The LBS I got the bike from is about an hour out of town. I am going to check them out soon here. 

JR37: I have thought about it some more since I had read your posts last night and I do agree it should have been explained. I did tell them in an e-mail before I came to the shop and the guy I had talked to that I didn't have a single clue of what I was looking for(I just knew what I was using the bike for).

@Soloman: I understand where you're coming from. I'm apart of the 4x4 community too and I get the same way when people aren't respecting the environment and others around them. No worries though.


----------

